# Real Sponsor



## Krone1 (4 Mai 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (4 Mai 2014)

:crazy: rofl3


----------



## nexnis (4 Mai 2014)

Also manche ....


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 Mai 2014)

Kein Kommentar


----------



## Hehnii (4 Mai 2014)

Leute gibt´s!


----------



## MetalFan (5 Mai 2014)

"Was weiss ich, Ich kann kein Italienisch."  lol3 rofl3

Wie sagte einst Andy Möller: "Mailand oder Madrid, Hauptsache Italien!"


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2014)

Ist echt ein Vollspann happy010


----------



## Max100 (5 Mai 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Leute gibt´s!



Die gibt´s gar nicht :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2014)

Was fürn Idiot.


----------



## lofas (5 Mai 2014)

Dumpfbacke


----------



## Ludger77 (5 Mai 2014)

Königlicher Gag, fast schon zu real!


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Mai 2014)

Ist hoffentlich ein Fake! 

Das Schlimme ist aber das es solche Vollhonks wirklich gibt!
:thx:


----------



## stuftuf (5 Mai 2014)

hau mich wech


----------



## wiesel (15 Mai 2014)

Super Post. :thx:  :WOW: :thumbup: :thx:


----------

